# RR: 70. Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Grumiaux Trio, Gérecz, Lesueur	(1973)










2.	Griller String Quartet, Primrose	(1959)










3.	Heifetz, Baker, Primrose, Majewski, Piatigorsky	(1961)










4.	Talich Quartet, Rehak	(1990)










5.	Alban Berg Quartet, Wolf	(1986)










6.	Lindsay String Quartet, Ireland	(1994)










7.	Budapest String Quartet, Katims	(1941)










8.	Amadeus Quartet, Aronowitz	(1969)










9.	L'Archibudelli	(1994)










10.	Salomon Quartet, Whistler	(1990)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Grumiaux Trio, Gérecz, Lesueur	(1973)
2.	Griller String Quartet, Primrose	(1959)
3.	Heifetz, Baker, Primrose, Majewski, Piatigorsky	(1961)
4.	Talich Quartet, Rehak	(1990)
5.	Alban Berg Quartet, Wolf	(1986)
6.	Lindsay String Quartet, Ireland	(1994)
7.	Budapest String Quartet, Katims	(1941)
8.	Amadeus Quartet, Aronowitz	(1969)
9.	L'Archibudelli	(1994)
10.	Salomon Quartet, Whistler	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

